# Slide DH 2013



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Tag zusammen,

hab am Samstag mit dem Bodo Probst gesprochen. Laut ihm soll es 2013 noch ein 190er und ein 210er Slide DH geben. Wann es genau rauskommt konnte er nicht sagen. Wahrscheinlich aber erst Mitte des Jahres. Genaue Details hat er nicht verraten. Außer das eines der beidn eine 11er Schaltung bekommen wird. Preise wahrscheilich so um die 2500 Euro. 

Gruß


----------



## RobG301 (29. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> hab am Samstag mit dem Bodo Probst gesprochen. Laut ihm soll es 2013 noch ein 190er und ein 210er Slide DH geben. Wann es genau rauskommt konnte er nicht sagen. Wahrscheinlich aber erst Mitte des Jahres. Genaue Details hat er nicht verraten. Außer das eines der beidn eine 11er Schaltung bekommen wird. Preise wahrscheilich so um die 2500 Euro.
> 
> Gruß



Bei Facebook stand schon, dass sie vorraussichtlich in Winterberg, glaube Mai ist das, zu fahren sein werden! 

Preis wäre ja beim Slide DH dann gleich zum Vorgänger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja das wäre natürlich nicht schlecht mit Winterberg. Preise wußte er noch nicht genau, war nur ne grobe Abschätzung vom Herrn Probst.


----------



## RobG301 (29. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja das wäre natürlich nicht schlecht mit Winterberg. Preise wußte er noch nicht genau, war nur ne grobe Abschätzung vom Herrn Probst.



Wird sich erfahrungsgemäß um den Dreh bewegen und selbst wenn es nachher doch die 10-15% Preissteigerung sind, die am Bikemarkt zurzeit um sich greifen. Besser was teurer als durch schlechtere Ausstattung den Preis stabil halten!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Seh ich genauso.


----------



## HelmutSoul (29. Oktober 2012)

Laut Radon-Werbung in der Freeride wird das Swoop 190 & Swoop DH beim iXS Dirt Masters Festival im Bikepark-Winterberg vorgestellt. 17.05.2013 bis 20.05.2013.


----------



## RobG301 (30. Oktober 2012)

HelmutSoul schrieb:


> Laut Radon-Werbung in der Freeride wird das Swoop 190 & Swoop DH beim iXS Dirt Masters Festival im Bikepark-Winterberg vorgestellt. 17.05.2013 bis 20.05.2013.



Bin mal gespannt! Das könnte dann meine Entscheidung doch pro Radon drehen! Auch wenn ich befürchte das das 190er Fox Dämpfer und Gabel bekommt genau wie die anderen Swoops und nur der DH'ler dann Rockshox gedämpft wird aus Preisgründen!


----------

